
P-T mass extinction was due to an ice age, and not to warming - da02
https://wattsupwiththat.com/2017/03/06/shock-finding-p-t-mass-extinction-was-due-to-an-ice-age-and-not-to-warming/
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.unige.ch/communication/communiques/en/2017/cdp06...](https://www.unige.ch/communication/communiques/en/2017/cdp060317en/)

Site takes somebody's press release, word for word, and inserts its own phony
author credit. Nice.

~~~
vixen99
Blatant plagiarism of an anonymous press release. Dreadful! Mass circulation
newpapers do this on a daily basis for rather obvious reasons. WUWT comes into
this category as the world's most popular climate website.

The copy is not quite word for word: Watts deletes 'contact Urs Schaltegger,
[telephone number]'. For which, I guess Professor Schaltegger is grateful.

The finding that climate warming is not the only explanation of global
ecological disasters in the past on Earth is of course of minor interest.

~~~
masonic
You personally have made 4 of the last 6 HN submits of their blogspam
articles. Why are you trying to drive undeserved traffic to their site?

And why defend blogspam sites in general?

